# Spyware



## OULobo (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anybody heard of a type of spyware that runs an executable called JQO.EXE? I think it is related to something that shows up in Spybot as VX2/f. The bug seems to open itself and access the net as soon as I close it with Program Manager, and it doesn't show up on a file/folder search, MSCONFIG start up menu or in C/windows/system, which is where my firewall seems to be catching it from. The firewall reports the activity of the program online, but won't recognize to be blocked. Spybot catches multiple instances of the bug and runs a fix, but the thing reinstalls as soon as the fix happens. I did a search online for JQO, but I can't seem to find anything. I am desperate for a little help, any hackers out there have any ideas?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2004)

See here: http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=45260

Also, see this: http://www.pestpatrol.com/PestInfo/V/VX2.asp


----------



## gmunoz (Sep 29, 2004)

I recommend SpyAssassin software.  Catches spyware, malware, adware, and tracking cookies.  Works great!


----------



## OULobo (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks Kaith, I tried the Ad-Aware program one of those threads you linked touted and with a little tweaking and in conjunction with Spybot, I think I cleared my problems. 561 critical danger files deleted.


----------

